# Arcana Heart 3 thread -No lolicon, dawg~



## bbq sauce (Aug 13, 2010)

*Arcana Heart 3 thread - No lolicon, dawg~ New Angel is Advent! Dec 23.*

Ok, so, the console ver. has been announced, and according to SRK, it will be out Dec 23. in Japan. No word on U.S port, but, if you have a PS3, you can play the JP version, as PS3 is no region locked. Hoorah~

Arc System Works is handling the port this time around, so for those who follow the series, you don't have to worry about shit tier Examu ports like the previous, unplayable installment.

Now, I know the character design doesn't really float a lot of boats, but, underneath all the moe, exists a deep game with, highly variable variation in character + arcana. (20 plus characters with 20 plus arcana)

If you play Blazblue, I seriously recommend that you get this game, as it is far more balanced, and get this.. it requires actual fundamentals! Mashing 2A and holding upback do not exist in this game. 

A fairly balanced game, with what will likely be a good netcode, that actually requires you to think while playing. 

For those unfamiliar to the game, I will update this thread with system mechanics, and post high level Japanese play of the game.

If you like anime fighting games, like Guilty Gear, Melty Blood, Blazblue(bad game), you should like this, if you can get past the fact that it has an all female cast, all of which are like teenage girl and younger. 

Controls - Arcana Heart 3 uses a five button system. A B and C are your light mid and strong attacks respectively. The D button is used exclusively for homing and homing cancels. Finally, the E button serves to use arcana specials and for each character's charge normals (in the air, typically a knockdown move)

Common commands -
66 = Forward Dash
44 = Back Dash
66 in the air = Air Forward Dash
44 in the air = Air Back Dash
7_8_9 = Jump
7_8_9 in the air = Double Jump
27_28_29 = Super Jump
866 = Instant Air Dash (also shortened to iad or IAD)
A+D = Throw (can usually be followed up into a combo, but has a somewhat large break window)
4A+D or 6A+D = Alternate Throw (can't be followed up into a combo, but has a small break window)
A+D (at time of getting thrown) = Throw Tech
A+B+C = Extend Force (aka Arcana Force aka activation, requires 100% force gauge, recharges quickly after use)
236A+B+C During Extend Force = Arcana Blaze (gauge recharges slowly after use)
C+E = Arcana Burst (requires 100% force gauge, recharges slowly after use)

Homing - The D button allows you to automatically dash towards your opponent, either on the ground or in the air. You can influence your trajectory by holding a direction. Homing no longer requires meter as it did in previous games.

Arcana Gauge - This is akin to your super meter in other games. It stores a maximum of three stocks and is used for

      1 Stock Super Moves - Vary by character, uses some movement combination + A+B
      1 Stock Arcana Super Moves - Vary by Arcana, typically a more complex motion + E
      1 Stock Homing Cancel - Most normals and a few special moves can be cancelled with the D button on block/hit. 6D is more immediate while 4D will dodge first, then advance.
      1 Stock Homing Guard Cancel - 4D in blockstun to dodge, then advance, or 6D in blockstun to charge through with a shield that absorbs hits.
      3 Stocks Critical Heart - Each character has a unique and damaging critical heart move available to them for a full 3 stocks.

The arcana gauge works differently than in other fighting games. When a match starts, each player has one stock. When meter is used, it is only temporarily gone. Expended meter recovers on its own over time fairly quickly. Dealing or taking hits builds up the maximum amount of meter, but only when the meter is already full. An exception is given to metal arcana users, who can charge the meter at any time with 4E.

Force Gauge - See Controls
The force gauge recovers even during superpause. This means that it is theoretically possible to use multiple Arcana Bursts in a single round if supers are used constantly.

Arcana Burst/Blast - To be used while being hit to immediately escape and knock your opponent away. Although the burst is blockable (and thus, baitable), it is usually too fast to punish.

Extend Force - In addition to being able to cancel a move like a homing cancel, the extend force does three things:
Your moves come out 115% times faster, allowing chains between moves normally would not combo
Gives access to powerful Arcana Blaze attacks
Activates passive arcana abilities


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A83PP5v5pgo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPPbF1WF-X0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CmMXQ3iDdM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhQIQGBv9nQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkjKTUR19aY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDaaTaBCywg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEaZtn9SylA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHJFiIhnmvk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxy-u1EEMMo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt8JFK3oy_Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl6zAv5bm1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2010)

Loved Arcana Heart 1 (Fuck Mildred), stayed away from 2 because of all the bad things I heard about the port, and watching it lag like hell.

Will be importing this most likely.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah.

Been playing at the arcade for 2 months, good to hear the port won't be shitty.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 14, 2010)

Koroshi said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Been playing at the arcade for 2 months, good to hear the port won't be shitty.



Ahhh. I wish I had an arcade ner by with games worth playing in it.

Assuming you're in Cali or Texas?


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't live in America actually.

Singapore.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh damn, that explains it.. A lot of Asia still has thriving arcades.. I envy you ;-;


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 14, 2010)

I already plan on importing this. I'll most likely go for Saki, Fiona, and Petra


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 15, 2010)

Schallycrotch all day.

She's like girl Axl.. <3

And Kira because I played her in AHF. Jello-driver is too strong.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 16, 2010)

this a hentai fighter?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> this a hentai fighter?



It's a hentai fighter without hentai.


----------



## Chemistry (Aug 16, 2010)

The system looks really solid and is sort of reminiscent of Bleach DS. Glad this is coming to console finally!

BTW, only AH3 machine I know of is in Texas. Cali does not have one as far as publicly ran arcades go.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 16, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> The system looks really solid and is sort of reminiscent of Bleach DS. Glad this is coming to console finally!
> 
> BTW, only AH3 machine I know of is in Texas. Cali does not have one as far as publicly ran arcades go.



Oh damn..

America is falling off that anime shit.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 16, 2010)

AH2 contributed to that bullshit.

I played Kamui and Fiona back in full


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbqo6AwKd_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 18, 2010)

Arcana has it's own wiki, now, and is no longer part of the poverty wiki.

I suggest anyone interested read over what it has to offer and keep an eye out as new info is posted.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 18, 2010)

About time


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking forward to this one even if Atlus doesn't bring it over.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 21, 2010)

Does anyone following have a nico account?

It seems AH3 doesn't get upped on YT that often, whereas there are new vids on nico every time I check.. I'd post them here, if anyone can see them.. if not, I might be a super swell guy and start uploading them on my YT account.


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't go to Nico much (Too lazy), I do have an account though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 21, 2010)

アルカナハート3

Is the search tag most AH3 videos use. I'm currently watching a set of Kira v Yoriko matches. Kira is so hype.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 21, 2010)

Hype matches. The Kira player is really impressive.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpMLjJcAAAc[/YOUTUBE]

Cool tutorial video on the basic system mechanics, by protomansti


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2010)

Console port is scheduled for release 1/13/2011

Preorders available via play-asia.

Sadly, no word yet on a state-side release.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 6, 2010)

1 month and a week away!

get them preorders in




If you want the game, chances you're gonna have to import. AFAIK.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2010)

I might import this, I know zen united is holding a petition to see how big the interest is in the game but that will probably be ages before they decide to do it.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not questioning the worth of the game, but you were right on the money when you guessed the design would turn people away from this.

I really don't dig it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 13, 2011)

So game drops today, play-asia shipped mine out a couple days ago, hopefully when I get home today it will be in my mailbox. 

bbqsaucejrz on PSN

for anyone getting the game and wants to netplay.. GET AMME!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 13, 2011)

I just found out about this game, and that it was made by Arc Sys.

I don't know if I'll import though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah, so now I know where bbq_sauce got that girl in his sig from.

Might import if it gets cheaper. Not spending 100 bucks on Amazon for it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2011)

Wataame Daisuki said:


> I just found out about this game, and that it was made by Arc Sys.
> 
> I don't know if I'll import though.



Well, it's actually made by a company named Examu. Arc Sys did the console port, because Examu sucks at console ports.

If you want the game, you will have to import, as, there's currently no plan on a North American release.

About the game: I hear it's netcode is actually really fucking good. Supposedly superior to Blazblue, people have supposedly played Japanese players with little connection problems.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Well, it's actually made by a company named Examu. Arc Sys did the console port, because Examu sucks at console ports.
> 
> If you want the game, you will have to import, as, there's currently no plan on a North American release.
> 
> About the game: I hear it's netcode is actually really fucking good. Supposedly superior to Blazblue, people have supposedly played Japanese players with little connection problems.



So it has no connection with BlazBlue/Guilty Gear then? Ah, okay.

I might import for my PS3 when it lower the price though, this is kinda my cup of tea.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm getting the Asian version when my income tax come in, cause its cheaper than the Japanese version on Play Asia. And I heard it has English menus and whatnot.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 14, 2011)

It probably does..

Every JP ver of a fighting game I own, has its main menu in English (HnK, MBAA, Umineko Fighter, Vanguard Princess, BBCS)

Things like the training mode menus may or may not.. BBCS's jp ver has the training menu in moon runes, whereas HnK's is in English, and both are Arc Sys..


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> It probably does..
> 
> Every JP ver of a fighting game I own, has its main menu in English (HnK, MBAA, Umineko Fighter, Vanguard Princess, BBCS)
> 
> Things like the training mode menus may or may not.. BBCS's jp ver has the training menu in moon runes, whereas HnK's is in English, and both are Arc Sys..



So I'm just going to wait on your review m'kay?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 17, 2011)

K, so I don't have my copy yet, but, a friend brought his over..

Main menu is in English.
In game menus, and options are in Japanese.
 on homingcancel has translations for those of us not fluent in moonrunes, though.

As far as the game goes.. Fuck, it's awesome. Didn't get to netplay since there were 3 of us playing in rotation, we didn't need it.. but, yeah.. if you like fighting games, buy, this game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Well, it's actually made by a company named Examu. Arc Sys did the console port, because Examu sucks at console ports.
> 
> If you want the game, you will have to import, as, there's currently no plan on a North American release.
> 
> About the game: I hear it's netcode is actually really fucking good. Supposedly superior to Blazblue, people have supposedly played Japanese players with little connection problems.



Zen united apparently wants it to be released since they have been doing nothing but petitions and surveys on the interest for the game and after they went zo arc they said that there will be suprises coming in 2011 and not all related to blazblue.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> K, so I don't have my copy yet, but, a friend brought his over..
> 
> Main menu is in English.
> In game menus, and options are in Japanese.
> ...



Wow, you got me fucking excited dude....fucking excited! Oooo, I can't wait til I file my taxes. Repping you for making me excited about importing a game, something I never thought I'd do.

Where do we matchup at? Cause I don't want to constantly keep playing only Japanese. Also, do I have to make a JPN PSN to go online with it? I don't mind, but I'm curious.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wow, you got me fucking excited dude....fucking excited! Oooo, I can't wait til I file my taxes. Repping you for making me excited about importing a game, something I never thought I'd do.
> 
> Where do we matchup at? Cause I don't want to constantly keep playing only Japanese. Also, do I have to make a JPN PSN to go online with it? I don't mind, but I'm curious.



Well, I can tell you that if you add me on PSN, I'll be playing it a lot.
You can get PSN tags from players on  Arcana thread and (Arcana devoted forum), as well as SRK's Arcana thread (can't link that one because SRK is blocked at work :L)

As far as NF, we can use this thread to find netplay, or if you'd like, I can set up a match finding thread in the online section.

You get on netplay using your normal PSN account, however, if you want to buy anything for the game via the PSN store, you'd need a JP PSN account and store points. (which can be purchased via Playasia).

And yes, GET HYPE   

OH! And about the sidebars for the console version - You can leave them animated or set them still pics. I can't speak for everyone, but, we played for several hours with the animated sidebars on.. I didn't even notice they were TBH.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I already have a JPN account set and could always buy PSN Prepaid cards incase of DLC, so I'm hooked. =3 

Thanks, I will import this eventually.


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok....I impulsed ordered it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 19, 2011)

Good shit. Here's hoping you get it soon.

I got the poverty bubble envelope shipping from play-asia.. Shit shipped on the 11th.. still no sign of it.


----------



## Tone (Jan 25, 2011)

This game is godlike, sorry to hear that so many people got fucked with the play-asia orders... Seems like everyone who did a late pre-order is getting their copy hella late. Even out here on WC, people are still waiting on shit to arrive :\

Any WC people want to play some games, hit me up on PSN: whatsupTone


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

I got til February 17 for my order, so its going to be awhile. Then again, I didn't pre-order at all. I think I ordered around the 19th of January. Also, I only paid like five bucks for shipping.

I ordered Mass Effect 2 for PS3 in the meantime and it'll be in this Thursday.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

Still doubting if I should get it. though I am leaning over "get it now now" at the moment.


----------



## Tone (Jan 25, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Still doubting if I should get it. though I am leaning over "get it now now" at the moment.



Well, there WILL be a European release for the game, does that cover Belgium as well? I'd just wait for that, if it does.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

considering the fact that belgium once was the capital of europe yeah.

I didn't know that there was a european release I know zen united wanted to do it but there is confirmation of european release?


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't feel like waiting for the European release. 

I would buy a US release though (even though I'll have the import too derp)!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

lol only now I read about the announcement about european arcana heart.

buying the moment it comes out and lol no american release?

also for the GG fans seems like a new GG is coming



> Half way through the event, people in the audience got the chance to ask Mori, Ishiwatari and the voice actors some questions.
> 
> Many of them were about the music - but, when asked about whether or not Arc were making a new Guilty Gear, Ishiwatari answered 'you will not be disappointed'


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> also for the GG fans seems like a new GG is coming


'





Thank the gaming gods!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

I totally want HD dizzy


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2011)

Ino...HD Ino would rock my balls off.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 26, 2011)

as long as I get my dizzy, baiken and bridget dose im happy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol only now I read about the announcement about european arcana heart.
> 
> buying the moment it comes out and lol no american release?
> 
> also for the GG fans seems like a new GG is coming



Elvenshadow (top US GG player, living in Japan) talked to Pachi of ASW a while back about a new GG. According to Pachi

- Arc doesn't really want to do it
- If they do it, it will be 2.5D 3D models, SF4 style
- It will 'dumbed down' similarly to SF4 and Blazblue (removed FRCs, removed slashbacks, probably changes to guard meter)

TBH, I'm happy with AC. The game is as close to perfect as a fighting game can get, what good is a "new" game if it's 10x worse than it's predecessor?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2011)

Tone said:


> This game is godlike, sorry to hear that so many people got fucked with the play-asia orders... Seems like everyone who did a late pre-order is getting their copy hella late. Even out here on WC, people are still waiting on shit to arrive :\
> 
> Any WC people want to play some games, hit me up on PSN: whatsupTone



Son.. I placed my order on _the fucking 12th of October_. Shit shipped on the 11th (presumably the first shipment) I still don't have my copy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Son.. I placed my order on _the fucking 12th of October_. Shit shipped on the 11th (presumably the first shipment) I still don't have my copy.



Edit: nevermind still fucking late though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> probably lost in the mail then



Nah.. I got the poverty envelope shipping. It's supposed to be 10-12 days. Not sure if that's just business days or not.. If so, it's technically only been 10 business days (11 today if I don't get it). I've also heard there are "rare occurrences" in which your shit can take like 3 weeks to ship.

Not too worried, though, all the EC players I know got bubble envelope from play-asia, are still awaiting copies.


----------



## Tone (Jan 26, 2011)

oh, I got what you said mixed up. most late pre-orders didn't even get their orders shipped until a week after it's released.

it shipped on time, but yeah.. poverty shipping. I always end up going with EMS or FedEx cause I'm paranoid as fuck about things getting lost.



bbq sauce said:


> TBH, I'm happy with AC. The game is as close to perfect as a fighting game can get, what good is a "new" game if it's 10x worse than it's predecessor?



AC is pretty much ST status, the game has been tweaked enough to where people should just play the damn original instead of asking for a new game.. it's seriously that good. you don't fix what's not broken (hello AE/HDR)

Anyway... aside from me and bbq_sauce who's waiting for his copy, nobody else imported AH3?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 26, 2011)

Well if zen didn't go "lol we are bringing it over to europe" I would of ordered it yesterday. 

and zen is seriously worrying me after deciding to bring over AC they go like this on their BB facebook page. 



> I know we shouldn't want this, but we SO do. There's something hypnotic about all that pink! >_<
> 
> Its like Time Crisis + Silent Scope - with added sexy/loli/pervy (delete as appropriate!) ; )
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]7KMY3xzrGFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Elvenshadow (top US GG player, living in Japan) talked to Pachi of ASW a while back about a new GG. According to Pachi
> 
> - Arc doesn't really want to do it
> - If they do it, it will be 2.5D 3D models, SF4 style
> ...



That actually wouldn't be so bad to be honest. It'll probably boost their sales and bring more noobs to the fold, then they'll want to make more fighters and stuff. Look at Capcom, a company that considered fighting games to be dead until Ono convinced them to make SF4, and now they are making fighters out of every orifice.

Simplicity =/= bad if they do it right.

But there is more bigger problem than that though, as it seems Arc doesn't really want to do it. It'll be shitty regardless of whether they simplify it or not if they don't have it in themselves to make it. Maybe they just need to stick with Blazblue for now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> That actually wouldn't be so bad to be honest. It'll probably boost their sales and bring more noobs to the fold,


Boosted sales are cool, I like Arc, I want to see them succeed.
Bringing a buncha newfag scrubs = horrible
The last few majors I've entered GG in have been a fucking blast. The brackets are stacked with nothing but solid players. I may not do so hot, but, I have a lot more fun palying good matches with good players.

When (and if) I enter SF4/BB in tournament, I usually have to fight my way through gauntlet of shitty players before I can find a real match.. by which point i'm usually not even into it anymore.


> then they'll want to make more fighters and stuff. Look at Capcom, a company that considered fighting games to be dead until Ono convinced them to make SF4, and now they are making fighters out of every orifice.


The genre is already over saturating.. Seldolm release of good games > monthly relase of bad ones



> Simplicity =/= bad if they do it right.


Yes. But, the "more accessible" games we've seen as of late, aren't simplified, they're stupified.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Boosted sales are cool, I like Arc, I want to see them succeed.
> Bringing a buncha newfag scrubs = horrible
> The last few majors I've entered GG in have been a fucking blast. The brackets are stacked with nothing but solid players. I may not do so hot, but, I have a lot more fun palying good matches with good players.


Well, we all started off as scrubs at one point. Scrubs will eventually become good players (not all of them though) and they'll carry the scene when we get all old and shit and get joint pains. The only way for any game to succeed is to bring in new fans, as the fighting genre wont be able to survive off the same people for too long.



> When (and if) I enter SF4/BB in tournament, I usually have to fight my way through gauntlet of shitty players before I can find a real match.. by which point i'm usually not even into it anymore.


Just consider them easy wins. 



> The genre is already over saturating.. Seldolm release of good games > monthly relase of bad ones


You _don'_t like SSF4? Or MvC3?

Its not really over saturating as much as Capcom is making too many fighters too fast. Other than Capcom's fighters, there still isn't many other choices beyond Tekken and Blazblue. 




> Yes. But, the "more accessible" games we've seen as of late, aren't simplified, they're stupified.


No comment to this...I kind of chuckled a bit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> You _don'_t like SSF4? Or MvC3?


Haven't played MvC3, unsure atm.
SSF4 isn't awful, I really hate Ultra system though
Blazblue.. Don't get me started.



> Its not really over saturating as much as Capcom is making too many fighters too fast. Other than Capcom's fighters, there still isn't many other choices beyond Tekken and Blazblue.



True, true.



> No comment to this...I kind of chuckled a bit.



Laughing in agreement, or laughing because you disagree?


On topic: GOT MY COPY!!!!


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Blazblue.. Don't get me started.


Get started, I'm curious.




> Laughing in agreement, or laughing because you disagree?


Laughing because I do agree.




> On topic: GOT MY COPY!!!!


Niiiice!


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Get started, I'm curious.



K

1st and foremost IB is SO fucking dumb in BB. Considering the fact the majority of a characters moves are negative on block to begin with, the pressure is incredibly linear. Combined with the fact that IB removing 5 frames blockstun on all moves ground moves, instead of reducing blockstun based on move level like GG, makes a retarded combo. You have like 2-3 linear paths your block string can take, IB has an 8 frame window and creates a shit load of guaranteed 5A/DP/Hakumen counter/super mash.

CS2 is supposed to be fixing how broken IB is, though so whatever.

2nd is the lack of oki for not-Litch. Back roll midscreen is too godlike vs most characters. And in the corner if you want to cover their roll, you most often have to settle for simple pressure for oki, opposed to going for mix up.

3rd is for an "anime" game, it is incredibly slow paced.

Overall it makes a very boring experience.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> K
> 
> 1st and foremost IB is SO fucking dumb in BB. Considering the fact the majority of a characters moves are negative on block to begin with, the pressure is incredibly linear. Combined with the fact that IB removing 5 frames blockstun on all moves ground moves, instead of reducing blockstun based on move level like GG, makes a retarded combo. You have like 2-3 linear paths your block string can take, IB has an 8 frame window and creates a shit load of guaranteed 5A/DP/Hakumen counter/super mash.
> 
> ...


You know more about Blazblue than I do, and you don't like it. 

Then again, I'm a straight up scrub in Blazblue. I never knew the intricacies of Blazblue like SSF4, so this is new to me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, when CT arcade version came out, I used to play it fairly often, though my first impression was that it was awesome, then, I realized it's glaring flaws. Played the home version, but, wasn't that thrilled with it.

Never got to play CS1 arcade, so, I bought the home version and tried REALLY hard to like it.. Just, it's still a BB game :L


On topic: I'm really diggin this game. Even the netcode is excellent.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder, is there a demo on the japan PSN?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

lol just bought it from play-asia.

fedex which apparently takes 1-4 days.

I think im going to try that chick with the red double ponytails

she looks pretty badass.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have decided to import this.
> 
> which is the best site to buy it from since 78ish bucks from play-asia is quite steep.



I bought my Arcana Heart 3 from Pandamimi for $66. Earlier it said shipping pending, however for some odd reason the site is down.

Hope to god I did not get ripped off.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I bought my Arcana Heart 3 from Pandamimi for $66. Earlier it said shipping pending, however for some odd reason the site is down.
> 
> Hope to god I did not get ripped off.



that would royally suck. 

well I hope i get it in before friday so I can train during the weekend.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2011)

Holy shit...it came back up! So I didn't get screwed after all!

Getting shipped through Hong Kong Air Mail with tracking number, which was like five bucks...and I bought package insurance on it just in case too.. So the total came to like $74 (including s&h and insurance) for the Asian version of Arcana Heart 3.



Price seemed to went up though...fast...

Screw the Japanese version...I think Play-Asia and the ilk boost the shit out of that price.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

what is the different between the jap and asian version anyway


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> what is the different between the jap and asian version anyway


From what I researched...nothing too substantial. Asian version sometimes have English booklets or English text within the game or something. Also, typically, Asian versions are much cheaper than the Japanese version for some odd reason. Thats the reason why I got the Asian version. 

Other than that...nothing really.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

next time I import a game like that il pick the asian version.

too bad gal gun is region locked. I would of totally gotten it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> next time I import a game like that il pick the asian version.
> 
> too bad gal gun is region locked. I would of totally gotten it.



They need to make more of those games for the PS3, since PS3 is not region locked and all that jazz.

I'm going to import the European version of Battle Fantasia next week.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 30, 2011)

why the european version isn't there an american version?


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> why the european version isn't there an american version?



They only released the American version on 360...with no PS3 version. So Euro is the only way to go.


----------



## Tone (Jan 31, 2011)

PS3 Battle Fantasia is on PSN in the US actually... but If you want a physical copy, then import's the only way. sucks. 

Wish more people picked up the game... Here's hoping for a localization. Between this and MVC3, other FGs seem irrelevant at this point, lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2011)

So good port?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So good port?



from what I heard and read it seems to be a pretty damn good port.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2011)

Tone said:


> PS3 Battle Fantasia is on PSN in the US actually... but If you want a physical copy, then import's the only way. sucks.
> 
> Wish more people picked up the game... Here's hoping for a localization. Between this and MVC3, other FGs seem irrelevant at this point, lol.



Well, I suck at most fighters anyways, even after all these years.

Nonetheless, despite the elitism of some in the fighting game fanbase, I love me some fighters. I'm probably going to get my ass owned in Arcana Heart 3...but whatever. All about having fun no?

I pre-ordered MvC3 as well. I wonder will my Arcana Heart 3 come in when MvC3 comes out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, I suck at most fighters anyways, even after all these years.
> 
> Nonetheless, despite the elitism of some in the fighting game fanbase, I love me some fighters. I'm probably going to get my ass owned in Arcana Heart 3...but whatever. All about having fun no?
> 
> I pre-ordered MvC3 as well. I wonder will my Arcana Heart 3 come in when MvC3 comes out.



oh yeah elitism is fucking shit. I noticed that fighting games tend to have it more than say a shooter. 

going to try our that chick in bbq's ava. seen her in some vids and she definitely looks badass, whats her name? :ho


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh yeah elitism is fucking shit. I noticed that fighting games tend to have it more than say a shooter.
> 
> going to try our that chick in bbq's ava. seen her in some vids and she definitely looks badass, whats her name? :ho


Much, much more than shooters. Shooters, at least the console ones, has a bunch of whiny children...not elitists. 

Like for example, I played this dude online right on SSF4. He owned me pretty fucking bad...like really bad. It didn't bother me though, so I was like, "good game dude" and he was like, "STFU fucking scrub! Don't talk to me!" Seriously, was that necessary? :/

As for bbq sauce's avatr, I think her name is Schararoach. She's pretty badass from the videos I seen. She's going to be my main as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Much, much more than shooters. Shooters, at least the console ones, has a bunch of whiny children...not elitists.
> 
> Like for example, I played this dude online right on SSF4. He owned me pretty fucking bad...like really bad. It didn't bother me though, so I was like, "good game dude" and he was like, "STFU fucking scrub! Don't talk to me!" Seriously, was that necessary? :/
> 
> As for bbq sauce's avatr, I think her name is Schararoach. She's pretty badass from the videos I seen. She's going to be my main as well.


cuz your noobness might rub off him

duh

found her after looking for abit

her name is Scharlachrot,

image writing down that name everytime you need to fill something in

is everybody going to main the same character the fuck? 

though I might be interested in the gun wielding chick in the dress.

funny how in every fighter I play I always pick a female as main

SF4: rose
GG: baiken/dizzy
BB: noel/makoto
VF5: Vanessa

now shit this whole game is just chicks


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> cuz your noobness might rub off him
> 
> duh


LOL

It just sucks how a lot of old school cats has like this whole self-entitlement shit going on. Like their shit don't stink man...



Vegitto-kun said:


> found her after looking for abit
> 
> her name is Scharlachrot,
> 
> ...


Possibly. Scharlachrot and Heart Aino I'm using straight up.



Vegitto-kun said:


> *funny how in every fighter I play I always pick a female as main*
> 
> SF4: rose
> GG: baiken/dizzy
> ...


My mains list...

SSF4: Juri, Chun Li, Cammy, Sakura
Guilty Gear: Ino, chick with the living hair
Blazblue: Noel, Makoto
Tekken 6: Asuka, Lili, Alisa
VF5: Pai, Sarah

Yeah...you aren't alone. 

Females are much more...pleasant to the eyes...

Actually, being females-only is why I wanted to get Arcana Heart 3 anyways.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

its cuz your a peeeervert.

might try out Lieselotte DAT loli.

also zenia looks pretty nice.


----------



## Esura (Jan 31, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its cuz your a peeeervert.
> 
> might try out Lieselotte DAT loli.
> 
> also zenia looks pretty nice.





dat meganekko


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So good port?



GREAT port.

Also, Scharl is awesome, but, you have little to no room for error. 1 combo + 1 mix up = you lose.

If you play right, though, she's really hard to deal with.

And Zenia is my second, and she is awesome.. Pain getting in, but, yeah, she's sick.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> dat meganekko



holy shit hawt.

(has a fetish for glasses)


----------



## Tone (Jan 31, 2011)

Akane = da best <3

gotta practice up for FRXIV lol.

I don't hate Scharl yet. Perhaps it's because I have not faced a good Scharl player :\


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 1, 2011)

Tone said:


> Akane = da best <3
> 
> gotta practice up for FRXIV lol.
> 
> I don't hate Scharl yet. Perhaps it's because I have not faced a good Scharl player :\



I'm debating FR. I'm between FR and Winter Brawl.. I can only do one.

Winter Brawl is closer, but, a lot smaller. GG turn out at WB is usually minimal, and AH3 only has like 20 people so far.. But, it's a Big E event, and that's my dude I wanna support him.

FR on the other hand always has sick GG turn out. And Arcana will probably be higher turn out too.. I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO


If there's any character I hate at this point, it is Elsa. Fuck Elsa.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I'm debating FR. I'm between FR and Winter Brawl.. I can only do one.
> 
> Winter Brawl is closer, but, a lot smaller. GG turn out at WB is usually minimal, and AH3 only has like 20 people so far.. But, it's a Big E event, and that's my dude I wanna support him.
> 
> ...



brain just exploded. FR, winter brawl, GG

wut.

I am guessing arcade tournaments?

what the fuck is up with my order not being shipped out yet


----------



## Tone (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah.. well, console, not arcade. And GG is Guilty Gear, lol.

I wish there were more varied games out in Norcal. Always gotta travel for serious comp in games that arent SSFIV :\

I don't really mind Elsa. Petra bothers me though. Ridiculous normals + fast dodge messes me up pretty bad, though I'm getting better at fighting it lately. Still sucks cause she's a damn monster once she lands a counter hit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

Tone said:


> Yeah.. well, console, not arcade. And GG is Guilty Gear, lol.
> 
> I wish there were more varied games out in Norcal. Always gotta travel for serious comp in games that arent SSFIV :\
> 
> I don't really mind Elsa. Petra bothers me though. Ridiculous normals + fast dodge messes me up pretty bad, though I'm getting better at fighting it lately. Still sucks cause she's a damn monster once she lands a counter hit.



online tournaments? 

lol should of guessed GG was guilty gear.

I even wish there were arcades here let alone tournaments. 

only time I can get in a tournament is at this convention I go to every year. won SSB:B,VF5 and BB tournaments. Feels gud


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 1, 2011)

No, organizers and the community bring TVs/systems and you play in person.

Petra is soooo bull shit. Simple CH dodge folluow up into super = 12K 

ABSURDITY

I just play really lame against Petra, and I usually win.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

oooh, I wish some people did that here I would be going everywhere also no problem with travel I have a car and one side of belgium to the other side is only like 3 and a half hour of driving and im in the middle.


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> what the fuck is up with my order not being shipped out yet


Mines didn't ship out from Hong Kong yet either.

Hell, I might get Battle Fantasia and MvC3 before Arcana Heart 3. 


There is like....zero fighting game scenes I know of in Cincinnati. It sucks...


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 1, 2011)

How far is Cinci from Colombus?

Season's Beatings is a major tournament held in Colombus, there has to be some form of a scene near by in order to merit the event there.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

This is why I don't own GG no online play


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> How far is Cinci from Colombus?
> 
> Season's Beatings is a major tournament held in Colombus, there has to be some form of a scene near by in order to merit the event there.



Well, Colombus is not a short trip from Cincinnati thats for sure. Its 102 miles dude. 

But yeah, I've been looking around and researching (albeit poorly) and I'm not finding anything.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, Colombus is not a short trip from Cincinnati thats for sure. Its 102 miles dude.
> 
> But yeah, I've been looking around and researching (albeit poorly) and I'm not finding anything.



holy shit by my speed I drive my car on the highway it would take about a hour and 5/10 minutes


----------



## Esura (Feb 1, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> holy shit by my speed I drive my car on the highway it would take about a hour and 5/10 minutes



I don't drive...yet. I take the bus or other available public transportation.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 1, 2011)

owning a car is awesome. get your license as soon as possible


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> owning a car is awesome. get your license as soon as possible


Actually, I have license, well temps...just not money for a car.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

Arcana heart got shipped.

estimated delivery date: tommorow

wait wut


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Arcana heart got shipped.
> 
> estimated delivery date: tommorow
> 
> wait wut



Wow...you lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

and fedex isnt even THAT overly expensive for 18ish bucks for 1-4 days shipping.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and fedex isnt even THAT overly expensive for 18ish bucks for 1-4 days shipping.



Sweet!

I just found out my package just got shipped as well. Just in time too, or I would have had to wait to the 8th of February for it to get shipped because of some week long holiday in Hong Kong called Spring Festival or something.

But my stuff STILL isn't coming as fast as yours though.

Estimated delivery date - February 13-15
Marvel vs Capcom 3 release date -  February 15

Talk about timing...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

I always picked the cheapo shipping but 1 day shipping for 10 bucks more? fuck yeah.

thinking of preordering the american 3DS


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, Colombus is not a short trip from Cincinnati thats for sure. Its 102 miles dude.
> 
> But yeah, I've been looking around and researching (albeit poorly) and I'm not finding anything.



What paritcular games are you looking for a scene for.

You can use SRK's regional thread for comp in just about any game, mostly Capcom games, but, anyone that plays in a scene, probably has an SRK account, it's the OG fighting game community site.. Not counting google chat boards and the like.

If you're looking for specifically GG/BB scene try dustloop

If you want Arcana, try homingcancel, you can use dustloop or SRK's regional threads for Arcana, too, I'm sure.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

Who here actually HAS the game?

Want to know who will kick my ass hard first


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 2, 2011)

I have it.

Not sure if the time zone difference will allow us to play or how good the connection will be, but, I'm down to give it a shot.


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> What paritcular games are you looking for a scene for.
> 
> You can use SRK's regional thread for comp in just about any game, mostly Capcom games, but, anyone that plays in a scene, probably has an SRK account, it's the OG fighting game community site.. Not counting google chat boards and the like.
> 
> ...



Actually, I'm a member of all those sites. 

I never just looked at the regional thread things, I just normally stay looking at strats.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

only one of those sites I have heard of is dustloop .


----------



## Esura (Feb 2, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> only one of those sites I have heard of is dustloop .



You never heard of Shoryuken? Seriously?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> You never heard of Shoryuken? Seriously?



nope. I wasn't really big into fighting games so I wonder why I would know it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 3, 2011)

hooray my AC3 is in france. soon very soon


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2011)

Triple post but fuck it.

Went home and checked the mail box

Arcana heart 3 GET


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Triple post but fuck it.
> 
> Went home and checked the mail box
> 
> Arcana heart 3 GET



You got the PS3 one! Sweet we can play each other when I get mines in!

Lucky SOB.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2011)

ofcourse the 360 one is region locked.

playing some matches.

Scharlachrot is odd to use. but I blame it on me not knowing WTF I am doing haha.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ofcourse the 360 one is region locked.
> 
> playing some matches.
> 
> Scharlachrot is odd to use. but I blame it on me not knowing WTF I am doing haha.



You only had your Gamertag listed so I assume you only had a 360.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2011)

true kinda silly actually

mmm so far my favorites are lilica and zenia.

PSN: Vegittokun


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm jealous man...

Shit, which one will get here first, Arcana Heart 3 or MvC3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2011)

BBQ needs to get his ass over here so I can get my arse kicked.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2011)

Still in Hong Kong my AH3 is? What? Thats laaame...

EDIT:

My PSN is Esura


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2011)

Added you. 

won my first online match.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Added you.
> 
> won my first online match.



Niiice. I'm getting the Asian version though, so I wonder would we be able to play though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't see why not. 

I have JP BBCS and I used to play people with the US ver.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2011)

all PSN accounts can fight against eachoter.

bbq add me.

I need my ass kicked hardcore :ho

also what is up with the cuteness level in this game? Everybody who gets defeated turns cute pouty face.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 4, 2011)

This game is super fucking moe.

Look up how the C.H.A.R.M. system works if you don't believe me xD

I'll add you when I get on later tonight, at work right now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 4, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> This game is super fucking moe.
> 
> Look up how the C.H.A.R.M. system works if you don't believe me xD
> 
> I'll add you when I get on later tonight, at work right now.



going on NF during work? what an adventure :ho

hell even fucking Scharlachrot turns moe when she is beaten.


anybody know where I can get a complete collection of all the art of this game + those anime things on the sides.


----------



## Esura (Feb 4, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> going on NF during work? what an adventure :ho
> 
> hell even fucking Scharlachrot turns moe when she is beaten.
> 
> ...



Moe is the new thing now I guess.

Try .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Moe is the new thing now I guess.
> 
> Try .



I don't mind the moe in this game.

even if I get RAGE from losing constantly the moe moe kyun makes me happy again.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Moe is the new thing now I guess.
> 
> Try .



Game's been moe as fuck since AH1.. Not exactly a new thing to this series.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

I was actually suprised this was a arc game didn't know. 

If I didn't see their logo ingame and on the box I wouldn't of know this came from the same guys that made GG and BB.

and is it me or is there a lack of moves. its like say 236a 236b 236c all result in exactly the same move with most characters. (button numbers probably wrong lol)


----------



## Esura (Feb 5, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Game's been moe as fuck since AH1.. Not exactly a new thing to this series.


Ah, I never played AH1.

Man I wish this order would fucking hurry up soon...



Vegitto-kun said:


> I was actually suprised this was a arc game didn't know.
> 
> If I didn't see their logo ingame and on the box I wouldn't of know this came from the same guys that made GG and BB.


The actual game is made by Examu. Arcs just ported it for them, I guess because of AH2 console version.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 5, 2011)

If you don't hurry up il be kicking your ass when you finally get it.

not


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 7, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I was actually suprised this was a arc game didn't know.
> 
> If I didn't see their logo ingame and on the box I wouldn't of know this came from the same guys that made GG and BB.
> 
> and is it me or is there a lack of moves. its like say 236a 236b 236c all result in exactly the same move with most characters. (button numbers probably wrong lol)



Yes, this game is not GG/BB style where 236P and 236S are two completely different moves.

It is more traditional SF style (Melty Blood also) where the same motion gives a series of the same move with different properties based on the button strength used. IE 623A and 623B with Heart are just two different versions of her DP.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Yes, this game is not GG/BB style where 236P and 236S are two completely different moves.
> 
> It is more traditional SF style (Melty Blood also) where the same motion gives a series of the same move with different properties based on the button strength used. IE 623A and 623B with Heart are just two different versions of her DP.



Sweet!

Man, this may be the last time I order something from Hong Kong. Goddamn they take stupid long to ship shit. I got the tracking number...its been over a week and its STILL in some Hong Kong Foreign Acceptance thingy or whatever. C'mon now....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Man, this may be the last time I order something from Hong Kong. Goddamn they take stupid long to ship shit. I got the tracking number...its been over a week and its STILL in some Hong Kong Foreign Acceptance thingy or whatever. C'mon now....



Thats what you get from cheaping out and not buying from play-asia :ho


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 7, 2011)

It took damn near 2 and a half weeks for me to get my copy 

and I _did_ buy from play-asia.

(but, I bought the 4 dollar shipping)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 7, 2011)

yes but it has been what more than a week of it being "shipped" and stuck in hong kong.

I was smart and used the 18 bucks fedex shipping.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> yes but it has been what more than a week of it being "shipped" and stuck in hong kong.
> 
> I was smart and used the 18 bucks fedex shipping.



I didn't have $18 bucks for Fedex shipping. Shipping on Pandamimi is free by default, however if you pay five bucks, it'll ship faster and give you a tracking number. I wanted to track my shit, so I paid the five bucks. I also bought a three bucks package insurance thing for my shit just incase they say they lost in in transit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 9, 2011)

playing lots of online now I am liking akane for some reason.

and its odd, if lose hard in say blazblue I rage hard.

but in AH3 I don't, I wonder why, it just feels less cheap than BB in terms of getting your ass kicked

or it might be the moe and hotness of the characters.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 9, 2011)

The hotness of 15 year old girls? 

TBH Arcana has a lot less bullshit than BB does. Usually when I lose in Arcana, I feel the other guy just played better, or I made really bad decisions that cost me, or I made mistakes based on not knowing something. I do get a lil salty over some shit though ><


----------



## Esura (Feb 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> The hotness of 15 year old girls?


Yes. Anime girls go by a different rule than real life girls. Real 15 year old girl hot? Eww no, I have a niece that age. 15 year old anime girls on the other hand, yes, its hot. Moe is hot. 

I know, weird logic, I know.



> TBH Arcana has a lot less bullshit than BB does. Usually when I lose in Arcana, I feel the other guy just played better, or I made really bad decisions that cost me, or I made mistakes based on not knowing something. I do get a lil salty over some shit though ><



I don't get irritated in Blazblue or any other fighter for losing like I do in SSF4. SSF4 is my primary fighter, the one that I actually truly dedicate time to. So when, say I lose to some scrub on SSF4 when I use Makoto, I get mad, but not at the opponent, but myself for letting it happen.


Status on my Arcana Heart 3 shipment from USPS:
"Origin Post is Preparing Shipment"

What the fuck is with this shit man!? How in the hell has it not shipped yet? Can I file a complaint to their shipping place?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> The hotness of 15 year old girls?
> 
> TBH Arcana has a lot less bullshit than BB does. Usually when I lose in Arcana, I feel the other guy just played better, or I made really bad decisions that cost me, or I made mistakes based on not knowing something. I do get a lil salty over some shit though ><



Well I AM a friend of zaxxon you know.

:ho

you cant say kamui, scharlahrot, Weiß, akane(lol furry), heart,saki and yoriko(DEM GLASSES) arent hot :ho

Nazuna is my moe favorite though. so fucking cute.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

It is sad that we are the only 3 here who care about the game


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> It is sad that we are the only 3 here who care about the game



Hey, I'd join the fun too if the damn game will get here.

At this rate I'll have MvC3 before AH3 even though I ordered AH3 like on the 15th of January.

EDIT:

If you want to play more people, bbq sauce told me of a forum called Homing Cancel that has many AH fans.

Or you could just go to SRK, which has a large dedicated thread for it in Fighting Game Discussion.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2011)

are they filled with elitist bastards? .

ah yes my main character has become



+



hot furry kicking yo ass with clocks and shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2011)

Arcana players a re pretty chill.

Don't go be like "yo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you all suck I am the best" type shit, just be like "Hey I just got this game and I want to play human competition".

HomingCancel even has a European matchmaking thread in the Online section. So you won't always have to deal with playing lag matches of doom.

Speaking of lag matches of doom. JP players on ranked are blowing me the fuck up.. I have a few replays saved, I think I might record them and up them to youtube. THE WORLD MUST SEE AMERICA'S WORST SCHARL IN ACTION


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2011)

yo bro you still need to fight me and see europe's worst akane.

I play about 30 matches online every night. 

this game is so much better than blazblue(cant believe I said that). just feels less cheap and as far as I see not really uber powered characters that get abused. 

in terms of lag, I only have it the first 10 seconds in the gameby the time I can actually fight it takes about 2 seconds before its perfectly smooth.


scharl is awesome to fight against, I love her sidebars, having on her trollface not caring if she is losing or winning.

I fought against a good scharl last night.

got raped so fucking hard.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah it definitely smoothes out, especially if you watch the full intro instead of skipping it... But, in some situations, you can recognize that it's there for sure. 
Certain combos become a lot harder, homing approaches are hard to anti air on rection.. In bad really bad cases, I'll block a jump-in then go to block low, and be hit by their 2A before the game takes my downback input. 

The game doesn't even read my 2B2C inputs with Zenia if the lag is bad, I just get 2B into nothing.

Overall, though, the netcode is still remarkable compared to SF4/BB. I'd say it's close to GGPO's level.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2011)

true.

I definitely need to read up on moves since i have no fucking idea how to use the arcana I pick, I see people raping me with vines, scharl blasting the SHIT out of me with vernir(?) 

also BBQ didn't know you had a kid. how old is he/she? .


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 12, 2011)

He is 4 and a half 

What Arcana do you use for Akane? Typical Arcana selection goes like "X Arcana suppliments my character's weakness" or "My character is really good at X and X Arcana makes them even _better_ at it".. But since Akane has no weakness and does everything/anything you can basically slap any Arcana you want on her and just go. 

I will say though, Plant Akane is incredible and pretty easy. She doesn't have the hype mix up that something like Time or Dark might, but she becomes really hard to approach in neutral and gets absurdly good pressure, and high damage.

Plus, you can set up unblockables.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 12, 2011)

well currently I am running akane with time.

I like the whole delayed charged attack thing.

I miss my ex's daughter she was 5 when I was dating her mother. epic gamer she is going to be


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2011)

Trying to keep the thread afloat.

I'm messaging UPS or whatever about my damn package like right now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 14, 2011)

go message the shit out of them.

they will probably give you some shitty ass reply though

I phoned them about a exhaust I had ordered for my Z. it took about 13 phone calls before I finally got the right person.

then you go to their building...nobody knew about my package untill somebody went like "oh yeh maybe go next door there is the storage maybe they know about it"

fuckers


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a friend whose order shipped about a month ago, and still hasn't recieved his copy.

D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 14, 2011)

fedex 1-4 shipping ftw :ho


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 14, 2011)

Aksys is doing North America port.
Digital distribution set for Sping 11. PS3 onry.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Aksys is doing North America port.
> Digital distribution set for Sping 11. PS3 onry.



lol cheapasses as far as I know zen united is doing both versions + real versions not just digital.

once again zen united proves to be superior.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Aksys is doing North America port.


Oh shit noooo...I imported...




> *Digital distribution* set for Sping 11. PS3 onry.


Ok, nevermind. I fucking hate DLC games with a fiery passion. Give me a fucking Blu-Ray. Importing ftw.



The site I order from, Pandamimi said it shipped. I have the tracking number...and its shipped alright. They shipped that shit the 26th of January.

Sigh...


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2011)

They're playing it safe since no one will buy A3 in the US. Everyone will be to busy thinking they're the shit in another game that was made for 10 year olds.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 15, 2011)

marvel vs capcom 3? :ho


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2011)

This might sound gay but...I might play this game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2011)

It's not gay. It's a really fun game. It's hella anime, and it's all little girls, but, under it's loli exterior, it's a good game.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2011)

It looks good on Youtube.

I just wished my copy came in sooner, cause I'm going to be semi devoted to MvC3 and try to get good at it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 16, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> This might sound gay but...I might play this game.



What he said, Might get it when it's released on PSN.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 16, 2011)

I really should join one of them fighting game communities.

MvC3 is horrible so I only got AH3 as a excellent fighting game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2011)

Meant to post these a couple days back

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRtdRW7kYnM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpAPcyLWK_0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bijQFMqol8M[/YOUTUBE]

Almost 2.5 hours of high level play in total. orz


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the vids bbq.

Seems you, Vegitto-kun, and I are the only ones keeping this thread a float.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

Neccessary bump in the road.

I got that Arcana Heart 3 mayn!


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 19, 2011)

Good shit. 

Hit me up sometime, or I'll hit you up.. I usually have rooms going after 830 est


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2011)

You EST too?

Thats wet. I'm going to pop it in now. This is probably going to be so odd to play after playing MvC3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 20, 2011)

oh fuck yesh.

this will be awesome.

this is hard, friend finally let me borrow red dead redemption, that or AH3


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm maining Weiss, Heart, and Scharlachrot for sure.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 20, 2011)

I am just going to main akane.


----------



## Tone (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried doing the netplay grind for this game... I just can't do it. American internet is too poverty. 

Still rather play this over everything else though, but MVC3s been eating time away too.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, someone else posted in this thread besides me, BBQ and Vegitto.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

I cant believe my eyes.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 23, 2011)

Tone said:


> I tried doing the netplay grind for this game... I just can't do it. American internet is too poverty.
> 
> Still rather play this over everything else though, but MVC3s been eating time away too.



I get decent connections from EC up to about midwest.

Too bad all I can find anymore is JP opponents ><


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

occasionally I find a room with european players but most of the time I play JP players which isn't too bad since after 5 seconds the connection is smooth.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I get decent connections from EC up to about midwest.
> 
> Too bad all I can find anymore is JP opponents ><



More people will play once the NA AH3 comes out and when the MvC3 hype dying down. I'm starting not to want to play MvC3 anymore because I really don't want to build a team of one character I like with two characters I don't like.

So I'm going to start my Arcana Heart 3 training now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> More people will play once the NA AH3 comes out and when the MvC3 hype dying down. I'm starting not to want to play MvC3 anymore because I really don't want to build a team of one character I like with two characters I don't like.
> 
> So I'm going to start my Arcana Heart 3 training now.



you online? want to try beating me which you probably will.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you online? want to try beating me which you probably will.



Alright, hold on let me get online.

Also, you had this game weeks before me. No way should I beat you unless you aren't practicing properly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been playing red dead redemption for over a week so yeaaah it has been a while.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2011)

6-4 

In Vegitto-kun's favor...sigh.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 23, 2011)

It has been proven.

akane is way more moe moe kyun than saki :ho



Esura said:


> 6-4
> 
> In Vegitto-kun's favor...sigh.



And those 4 were thanks to me trying characters out for fun :ho

Train hard my apprentice. so you can survive akane :ho

what does she say after her special move anyway

sjaroi sjaroi or something


----------



## Tone (Feb 23, 2011)

idk this game wasn't designed for netplay at all.. which kinda makes the netplay bad. imo at least, i don't really netplay warrior anything, not even GGPO stuff, it's never right. I get 4 bar connections with SoCal and I'm still thinking the game feels like shit.

Hopefully Aksys can tweak and improve the netcode some 

And hooray, more Akane  What Arcanas you running?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 24, 2011)

I change between magnetism and the ZA WARUDO arcanas.


I need to play more I have gotten rusty.

kinda want to try nazuna too.

if I don't kill with skill il kill by moeing everyone


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 24, 2011)

Tone said:


> idk this game wasn't designed for netplay at all.. which kinda makes the netplay bad. imo at least, i don't really netplay warrior anything, not even GGPO stuff, it's never right. I get 4 bar connections with SoCal and I'm still thinking the game feels like shit.
> 
> Hopefully Aksys can tweak and improve the netcode some
> 
> And hooray, more Akane  What Arcanas you running?



Definitely. No netplay is ever up to standards with offline play, never will be IMO.

But, as far as netplay goes, this game is better than most for me.. Though, I think I'm going to drop Schar in netplay that isn't really good connection wise. She relies to much on reacting to shit like homing approaches, and most often in netplay I have to guess on that stuff.. So now I'll just run thunder Heart or plant Kamui :3


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_7H_cKeKZE&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

lil under an hour of a-cho matches.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 24, 2011)

who is this a-cho.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 24, 2011)

An arcade in Japan


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 24, 2011)

Lol I thought it was a player.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2uO8NI5RT0&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Feb 25, 2011)

I cannot play with that robot chick for the life of me...


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 25, 2011)

MEI FAAAAANG~ FAITTO~~

She's difficult to get used to. She lost her normal chains on the ground in AH3, so all of her ground combo starters are links. I have trouble with the no meter bnb, but, I didn't put that much effort into it.

Her EF rekka loop is redonk though.. especially when it leads into time super, more damage and 236E oki. :3


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> I cannot play with that robot chick for the life of me...



lol remember that 2A move 

PURI PURI or something.

im so used to a move being usefull that I kept on messing up.


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't get over Saki Tsuzuna being so fucking awesome. She like...completes me. A charge character that doesn't feel like a charge character.

c.A,c.B,c.C, Flash Kick, Homing Cancel, lay the pain!!!!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 26, 2011)

and my akane is still superior :ho


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I can't get over Saki Tsuzuna being so fucking awesome. She like...completes me. A charge character that doesn't feel like a charge character.
> 
> c.A,c.B,c.C, Flash Kick, Homing Cancel, lay the pain!!!!!!



you should do 2A2B2C (technically 3/down-forward) into delay [6]4X

You can link 6C off of it and go into air bnb for no meter and more damage.

Has to only be 3 hits leading up Gorm Glas/[6]4X though, otherwise they can tech before 6C.


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> you should do 2A2B2C (technically 3/down-forward) into delay [6]4X
> 
> You can link 6C off of it and go into air bnb for no meter and more damage.
> 
> Has to only be 3 hits leading up Gorm Glas/[6]4X though, otherwise they can tech before 6C.



What is [6]4x?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 27, 2011)

sorry esura got tired of waiting and fell asleep.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 27, 2011)

Alright I'll give it to you bbq, game's pretty fun.

Played it for the first time today and I can see some goodness from it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> sorry esura got tired of waiting and fell asleep.



Oh no problem.

I actually fell asleep my damn self.


And Duy, welcome to the club mang.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 27, 2011)

you going to be on today? I need to kick your blue haired girl's ass again


ohohohoho 

or you can kick my ass.

the result will be the same.

us getting killed by moe moe.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 27, 2011)

About to hop online after WB AH finals ends.. somebody play with meeee.

lol nvm stream looks like it died.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, we need to schedule a playtime so we can play together, cause when Vegittokun catches me online, its usually when I'm about to get off the game like earlier today cause I had to go to work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 28, 2011)

Around 9-10 PM EST is best to get me.

I'll have my girlfriend over tonight, though, so tomorrow night at that time would work.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 28, 2011)

lol 9pm EST is apparently 1 AM for me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 28, 2011)

Slumberrrr partyyyy







no homo


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 28, 2011)

well I am coming to america in june-july

no homo slumber party? 

playing games till we pass out

fuck yeah.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 1, 2011)

rape stomping you two with mah akane :ho


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 1, 2011)

Gonna get on in a little bit.

Someone should get on and save me from ranked matches


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 1, 2011)

Double post like a BOWSS

I need to start saving replays. I have hype matches and then I mash through to the menu. :L


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 7, 2011)

Triumvirate posting.

Probably gonna make a netplay room tonight around 830-9 hit me up if interested.


----------



## Tone (Mar 14, 2011)

Scharl is stupid.

bbq, were you at FR?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 14, 2011)

Nah.

Some things came up and I had to spend that money on other shit. :L


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

Necrobumping but I don't give a darn. 

I'm getting kind of tired of MvC3 and SSF4, so I might be devoting a lot more time to this and probably Blazblue or Tekken.

Also, since I barely know the fundamentals of this game, now is the best time to learn the stick. 

EDIT: GG BBQ, you can tell that this is the game you are good at, unlike MvC3. Your Heart is banging dude.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2011)

My Heart's ok. Still probably my 2nd best character, there's a lot I need to get used to still ie picking up hit confirms in the corner.. In general actually, but, mostly in corners. I go for midscreen pick ups and get pushed out, too much. :S

And yeah, I'm pretty bad marvel.

I wanted to actually play Saki against you since you seem to be fond of her, I can show you a few tricks and gimmicks, plus her general bnb.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> My Heart's ok. Still probably my 2nd best character, there's a lot I need to get used to still ie picking up hit confirms in the corner.. In general actually, but, mostly in corners. I go for midscreen pick ups and get pushed out, too much. :S
> 
> And yeah, I'm pretty bad marvel.
> 
> I wanted to actually play Saki against you since you seem to be fond of her, I can show you a few tricks and gimmicks, plus her general bnb.



Saki feels more closer to my playstyle. And Heart as well. I'm going to primarily focus on Saki once I get better acquainted with this stick. I'm using Heart because she seems like a simpler character to practice stick with.

This wiki at mizumi is quite useful. I don't have to ask too many stupid questions on Homing Cancel or here. The AH3 wiki is probably the most reliable fighting game wiki I've ever used.

But that one dude in the room...salacharmander or something had a beastie Saki.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2011)

salo?

His Saki is pretty free. I took him like 3-0 in Saki mirror, and Saki is like rank 6 on my character strength chart.. aka hella fray~


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> salo?
> 
> His Saki is pretty free. I took him like 3-0 in Saki mirror, and Saki is like rank 6 on my character strength chart.. aka hella fray~



 yes salo. He added me to friend list so I should of remembered it. I do need to add more fighting game people on my friend list though cause most of the people on my current friend list plays way too much Black Ops. 

I cant believe how easier it is to use this stick for Arcana Heart 3 than SSF4 though. I'm looking forward to learning Kira...the one loli chick surrounded by water and the silver haired creepy chick with the doll once I my fingers get adjusted to the button presses.

I mastered Heart's basic ~2C 236B 236AB and ~2C 236A 236AB combos and I can wavedash a bit. However the way I have my fingers positioned makes using Arcana a bitch. I have the stick set up the same way they have it set up in that wiki on mizuumi.net.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2011)

How are your fingers?

if you have the standard
ABC
D E

I just have pointer, middle, ring over ABC, thumb on D, and I hit E with my ring when needed.

Don't play Kira though, she is pretty ass. Leise is good though.


----------



## delirium (Mar 26, 2011)

How's online (netplay, comp)? I'm thinking about picking this up once it gets a US release and dropping MvC3 unless it's offline or someone I know.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> How are your fingers?
> 
> if you have the standard
> ABC
> ...



Actually, thats almost exactly how I have my hand but I use my pinky to hit E and it is not comfortable whatsoever.

I finally found a comfortable position for my hands that allows me to do directions fluidly on both sides. At first I couldn't pull off shit on the right side.

EDIT: deli, online on AH3 is pretty wet. Much better than MvC3. I hardly recieved any lag playing against bbq and random Japanese people.

EDIT2: Any decent recording programs for AH3 so I can put replays on Youtube?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2011)

delirium: the netplay is probably the best available on console.

HOWEVER that doesn't mean it's great netplay, but, it's legit. I can land most combos even against WC/ or even JP players. However certain things that require quick reactions, like anti air'ing certain homing approaches, blocking mixups, etc.

Actually, in some cases, for characters with fast 2As, blocking a jumpin followed by a low, even if you simply follow standard defense in block high > block low you can still eat the low just based on input lag.

Hopefully with some tweaks for the netcode, because currently, it's designed for JP internet connections, the U.S version will have to netcode we want.

Other than that, it's an overall awesome game, and for a 30 dollar digital copy, there's no reason not to get the game.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

Ugh, I'm glad I imported, cause I cannot stand DL games...


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 26, 2011)

On a netplay note, I'm on now!


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll play ya, hold on.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 27, 2011)

I need to play this again, work and yakuza 4 has been keeping me away from this game 

my furry will return to fuck you up again esura :ho

esura why dont you import the european version. our superior publisher AKA zen united is bringing the game out on disc. they are thinking of doing the same limited edition like the japanese version.

and believe it or not but I am now seriously thinking about getting an arcade stick. played BB on this arcade machine and though the buttons took time getting used to. but it was brilliant. it looks like I can react way faster with the stick than on a D-pad. 

so yeh guys any hints and recommendations about arcade sticks?

first ever time playing on an arcade machine. yes I know I suck and areth using DDDDDDDing alot but give me a break its been about 4 months since I last played blaz + I was fucking up with mah buttons.

[YOUTUBE]10A77hn68pg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I need to play this again, work and yakuza 4 has been keeping me away from this game
> 
> my furry will return to fuck you up again esura :ho
> 
> ...


Because importing the European version would be redundant since I have the Asian version. Granted, I'll be able to read wtf is going on but still. I'd essentially be buying the same damn game. 

I might get it if its cheap.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 27, 2011)

whining about buying the same game twice?

pulease.



blazblue: CT
PS3 BB: CS american edition
PS3 BB: CS limited edition european
360 BB: CS limited edition european.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm gonna buy the digital copy, too, despite having the JP ver, just to support it.. Also, hoping the netcode has tweaks to fit U.S internet connections.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2011)

How much will the DDL be? I might pick it up if it's cheap.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> How much will the DDL be? I might pick it up if it's cheap.



I don't think they have announced a price yet.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 28, 2011)

30 USD for digital copy

Hoping my DLC colors I bought will work with it. Highly doubt it, though.

Gonna have to up my PSR and RP for my characters again too D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

I wonder how much zen is going to ask for the physical copy.

hopefully the same price. which would mean you guys get screwed over


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I'm gonna buy the digital copy, too, despite having the JP ver, just to support it.. Also, hoping the netcode has tweaks to fit U.S internet connections.



When I think about it, that may be the only reason why I'd probably get the US version. 

Or...I could get the UK version...which has english....and is in disc form too....


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> 30 USD for digital copy
> 
> *Hoping my DLC colors I bought will work with it.* Highly doubt it, though.
> 
> Gonna have to up my PSR and RP for my characters again too D:



It wont.

DLC and save data doesn't cross into other region games.

Thats the problem I have now with RE5 Gold Edition and my old RE5. Amazon shipped me the fucking PAL/EU version....even though I'm in the US....and ordered the US version.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

when eu/US version comes out.

more people shall be raped by furry goodness :ho


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh well, DLC colors only cost 5 bucks. If I'm droppin 30 for a game I already own, might as well drop 35.

Prob gonna run some netplay tonight unless I can actually get some human interaction and offline play.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

going on yakuza 4 now if anybody wants a match just send me a message on the PSN.


also somebody please give me advice on arcade sticks.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 29, 2011)

How much are you willing to pay?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2011)

Modded SE or a TE will probably be the best bet, anyway.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 29, 2011)

I've said this on several forums, before, but, IMO, modding an SE isn't worth your time unless you already have the parts on hand.

Buying 6-8 sanwa buttons and a jlf (or 8 seimetsu buttons/stick) + the SE is going to come to about the same price as straight up buying a TE. Also IMO, the SE's case sucks cocks compared to TE.. but, w/e

Also, the  is totally viable in comparison with TEs/modded SE


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2011)

How easy is it to open up that HRAP? Cause if it's like most, fuck that shit.

It really depends on the price you can get the SE for. Buttons will run you 24, max. Stick probably 20-30. If you can get the stick for under 60, it's still around 2/3rd the cost of a TE.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 29, 2011)

Eh, standard prices leave about 50 dollar difference in SE and TE

and buttons + stick + shipping is usually about 45-50

At most, you'd save yourself 10 dollars modding an SE, so if that 10 is worth it, I guess go ahead.

Not sure, actually. HRAP2 SA was not hard to open by any means, all you needed to do was take the bolts out of the face plate with an alan wrench and it lifted right off.

HRAP 1 on the other hand... D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2011)

I gues I would probably spend around 100-150 bucks on it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd say go for TE or the hrap I posted above.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I'd say go for TE or the hrap I posted above.



which is the better between the TE and hrap?


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 29, 2011)

Wait, what is this all digital copy I am hearing?

I know it's coming to the US, but not as physical form?

EDIT: Seems that's correct..v_v. Oh well.


----------



## delirium (Mar 29, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Eh, standard prices leave about 50 dollar difference in SE and TE
> 
> and buttons + stick + shipping is usually about 45-50
> 
> ...



I've always thought the same thing. I only considered getting the SE to mod when it was being sold for hella cheap.



Vegitto-kun said:


> which is the better between the TE and hrap?



The differences between the TE and HRAP V3 depend on the user. The biggest difference is weight. The TE is a little over 2 lbs heavier which would make it much more stable on your lap. But of course, you don't have to play with the stick on your lap. Personally I hate playing with the stick on my lap. I like to lay it on the ground and on a chair.

The other difference is that the buttons are closer together on HRAP, the surface area on top is smaller and the slant is closer to the buttons. This gives you a place to rest your palms more comfortably on the stick. But that probably only works for someone with smaller hands or if you like to rest your palms on the stick at all if you play as I've seen players swing their hands up and down a few inches to press buttons.

So essentially, if you want something more stable on your lap go with the TE. If you don't mind the weight or like to rest your palms on the stick/have smaller hands go for the HRAP.

I own a TE right now but I'm still thinking about getting an HRAP when I have the money. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 30, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Wait, what is this all digital copy I am hearing?
> 
> I know it's coming to the US, but not as physical form?
> 
> EDIT: Seems that's correct..v_v. Oh well.



Still a good game, regardless of whether it's on a disc or a file on your PS3...


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2011)

When is the US version coming out?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 30, 2011)

I hear it's about a week or so.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Still a good game, regardless of whether it's on a disc or a file on your PS3...



No, no. Not saying that's a turn off, but I rather have my games on a disc, you know.

Still might get it since it's cheap.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2011)

I think Petra or Clarice is who I will be picking up.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2011)

zen united's european teaser trailer.

[YOUTUBE]zaNbW9doqfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2011)

It will be out April 5th on PSN.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 31, 2011)

The ZU trailer is about as un-hype as a trailer can get. D:


----------



## Tone (Mar 31, 2011)

magnetism arcana is ass, and keeps getting me killed. need to switch...

and fuck flower, for being lame.

lets netplay sometime. nobody in norcal to play.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2011)

Games will be able to play cross region right? Like in Blazblue.


----------



## Tone (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont think netplay in any game is ever region restricted. Cant really tell yet cause its not out stateside or in europe yet, but I cant see why you wouldnt be able to play against people from other regions.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2011)

Tone said:


> I dont think netplay in any game is ever region restricted. Cant really tell yet cause its not out stateside or in europe yet, but I cant see why you wouldnt be able to play against people from other regions.



Yeah I don't recall seeing it outside of few games, just curious.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2011)

Tone said:


> magnetism arcana is ass, and keeps getting me killed. need to switch...
> 
> and fuck flower, for being lame.
> 
> lets netplay sometime. nobody in norcal to play.



add me : vegittokun

me and my akane are noobs though. please take it easy on me.


----------



## Tone (Mar 31, 2011)

well, its fine. its akane, and akane has like really good autopilot anyway, lol.

added.

probably gonna be underwater status due to location though :<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 31, 2011)

and she is hot so its a win win situation


nazuna is THE moe character in this game though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 31, 2011)

Tone said:


> magnetism arcana is ass, and keeps getting me killed. need to switch...
> 
> and fuck flower, for being lame.
> 
> lets netplay sometime. nobody in norcal to play.



bbqsaucejrz is my psn I'm usually on like ~9 pm EST

Not much goes on in Jersey either. At least ECT is running arcana.. gives me decent reason to go.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2011)

Tone said:


> *I dont think netplay in any game is ever region restricted.* Cant really tell yet cause its not out stateside or in europe yet, but I cant see why you wouldnt be able to play against people from other regions.


Metal Gear Online is...

Also, PSN is Esura if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, considering you can play BB(bleh) with a jp copy vs US players, I'm sure Arcana will be the same way.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 1, 2011)

I want a new melty blood.

I played it at the convention on an arcade machine and it was pretty fun.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 1, 2011)

lol good luck

French Bread will probably have Unreal BLACK THINGS on console before MBAACC sees a port.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> lol good luck
> 
> French Bread will probably have Unreal BLACK THINGS on console before MBAACC sees a port.



only if belgium had a good arcade scene.

FML


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

So is there an Arcana Community forum, like Dustloop and Melty Bread?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

Nevermind, I found it, Homing Cancel.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 2, 2011)

in a way I want to play moar BB and AH but I also want to finish yakuza 4 first.

I cant pick


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 2, 2011)

I am on right now. anybody want a match just invite me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2011)

It isn't coming till the 19th, bummer.

This might be an April Fools though.


----------



## delirium (Apr 2, 2011)

The UK version for anyone that wants a physical copy. $28.41 and free shipping. I might go after this instead of the digital copy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 3, 2011)

I doubt that that date is accurate. zen united themselves havent said anything about a release date and that site is going to know? :ho


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2011)

delirium said:


> The UK version for anyone that wants a *physical copy*. *$28.41 and free shipping*. I might go after this instead of the digital copy.



The fuck is this shit? Why in the fuck is it that cheap?

Screw the US version if the UK version that cheap.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck is this shit? Why in the fuck is it that cheap?
> 
> Screw the US version if the UK version that cheap.



Is that site trustworthy?


----------



## delirium (Apr 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Is that site trustworthy?



From what I've read they are the same company as Zavvi, which gets mixed reviews. The main gripes I've seen about Zavvi is that they have shitty customer service. And though some people didn't get their shit, more often than not you'll get what you ordered. So it seems they're legit, just a hassle.

Here's another company that's got the game though and has slightly better reviews.



Their price is a little higher, but also free shipping. But if you look at it it's actually just the same price as The Huts just with shipping included.

They also have the 24th of June as the release date so that might be a legit date.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 3, 2011)

il wait untill zen united themselves give a date.

+ most likely they will do another "fan edition" like they did with blazblue.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 4, 2011)

interesting. zen's graphic designer has now taken over their facebook page since the other guy is on holiday.

somebody went all 



> Hi Holly, I meant to ask, does Zen work with other developpers than Arc System works ? For instance, it'd be AWESOME if you could bring us Melty Blood



their response



> BlazBlue ‎@Marina we do yes, from time to time, although nothing I'm allowed to talk about yet! : )



mmmm. having to keep silent about stuff involving other producers.


iiiinteresting.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 5, 2011)

It's irrelevant unless they can port MBAACC


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> It's irrelevant unless they can port MBAACC



Retail or they can suck my one inch dick.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 6, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> It's irrelevant unless they can port MBAACC



they better do that :ho


zen united would be...epic. guilty gear, blazblue, arcana heart 3 and melty blood.

do want.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46PtfmeGoNE&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=391IcRmsiiU&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY2FLJQ-AZo&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

lil under 3 hours


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 13, 2011)

Is the 19th really the release date?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 14, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Is the 19th really the release date?



Yep           .


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh sweet than, I'll have to get a $50 card when I go to pick up Mortal Kombat then.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2011)

US release today :3


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, last I checked it wasn't up yet.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2011)

I think PSN store updates around noon?


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 19, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2011)

Shit's live now per SRK

I'll be on to troll all the new kids around 830-9 EST

psn is bbqsaucejrz if you want to play hit me up.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL

I may get it, considering I'm getting tired of looking at moonrunes right now...


----------



## Tone (Apr 20, 2011)

everyone on my psn list is playin ah3 right now

IT IS GLORIOUS


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2011)

Tone said:


> everyone on my psn list is playin ah3 right now
> 
> IT IS GLORIOUS



Indeed. Although I have more people on my PSN playing Mortal Kombat than AH3.

I might get that English one so I don't get confused online.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 20, 2011)

I have to wait a few days, So how is it guys?


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 20, 2011)

So here I am playing the story mode eating it to that endboss girl and I'm wondering why I can't move. I think my stick is broken. Then I find out I accidentally locked it.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufsf_-a_H9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> So here I am playing the story mode eating it to that endboss girl and I'm wondering why I can't move. I think my stick is broken. Then I find out I accidentally locked it.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufsf_-a_H9Q[/YOUTUBE]



 Thats all you man...all you.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 20, 2011)

All in all, fun game. But I probably suck at it. 

When I played with the controller my left thumb locked up midway through the story mode. (I had spent like an hour in training mode, might be why I was running low on stamina) For once, my double jointed thumbs work against me. I'm going to train myself so I can play the game for longer periods. I also need to train so I'm more precise with my arcade stick. I can be a bit of a button masher on the stick. I can play defensively on the controller but if I play too long my thumb locks up.

I have a long way to go before I'm ready to play seriously.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Apr 20, 2011)

I got game along with mortal kombat , so if anyone wants to play against me  psn : conunlimited


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice the NF Arcana community is growing!


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 20, 2011)

Seriously on a scale of 1-10 how is it guys?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 20, 2011)

RAAAAAGE 

I ordered a US PSN point card online.

instant code mail.

fuck dat shit

FML


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Seriously on a scale of 1-10 how is it guys?



Personally, I'd give it a 9. Its that good.

But I've played this game months ahead of time cause I imported the JPN retail version.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 20, 2011)

I still haven't beaten the story mode. I'm trying to ween myself off of button mashing.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> I still haven't beaten the story mode. I'm trying to ween myself off of button mashing.



Me too.

After all these years of playing fighting games, I still feel the need to press buttons in a combo multiple times to make sure it went through. Like for one of Heart's BnBs, the combo goes 2A, 2B, 2C, 236 B, ~ 236 A-B, but I'd press each one of the first three inputs multiple times (like twice or more) even though on screen Heart isn't doing any extraneous moves.

I don't know if it counts as button mashing...but it may be the reason I can't do combos in Blazblue consistently. It was a habit I got from Street Fighter games when I tried to do combos on Alpha 3.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 21, 2011)

It ain't a Heart bnb if does under 9k!


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 21, 2011)

I finally buy a card to get this game and what do you know the server's down.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it just me or is the boss impossible? She combos three supers in a fucking row and I'm playing on default. You get to the second round and everything suddenly does half damage. I can combo supers and I've only gotten her near red.


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 21, 2011)

So I guess the boss is ultra hard on this one too.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 21, 2011)

The only way I could imagine beating her if I could somehow combo three supers. 

I keep remembering her throwing me into the air with one super before blasting me with another and then coming up to juggle me like a clown at the circus. I can't be mad even, only impressed.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone knows how to beat the Mecha Arcana final boss?

I never bothered messing with Story Mode on my import because of the moon runes but I made it to that motherfucking cheap piece of shit and it I keep getting ohko'ed and shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2011)

^Reduce her health to zero.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyone knows how to beat the Mecha Arcana final boss?
> 
> I never bothered messing with Story Mode on my import because of the moon runes but I made it to that motherfucking cheap piece of shit and it I keep getting ohko'ed and shit.



There's someone after Scharlachrot? I suppose there is because she's playable.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Lord Yu said:


> There's someone after Scharlachrot? I suppose there is because she's playable.



Yep. The fight is odd, like platforming mixed with fighting mixed with Contra-esque boss weak points. If you don't beat it fast enough, the damn thing does some cheap ultra attack that takes off like 70% of your health.

This fight is like Rugal cheap.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 21, 2011)

That sounds like freaking nightmare. Scharlacrot is bad enough. I am saying this having actually played SNK games for years.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is a vid of it. I spoiler tagged just in case new people to Arcana don't want to get boss spoiled.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMoCycU4STc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




This dude makes the fight look easy but if you are like me (which it seems to be since you found Scharlachrot troublesome)...its really not.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 21, 2011)

That video reminds me of one of my problems. I suck at using Arcana. I'm getting better at it, but right now my usage of Arcana is pretty sporadic.


----------



## Tone (Apr 22, 2011)

If you guys are having trouble with boss Scharl and Ragnarok, Parace is going to traumatize you for life.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 22, 2011)

Yu, who are you playing and what arcana?


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2011)

Tone said:


> If you guys are having trouble with boss Scharl and Ragnarok, Parace is going to traumatize you for life.



Well, Scarl is ancient history for me now since I've been practicing Heart and Saki. 

Its Ragnarok. Motherfucking cheap son of a bitch.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 22, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Yu, who are you playing and what arcana?



Futzing around mostly with Weiss with her default Arcana and Lilica with a variety of Arcana. I also used Saki for one go.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 10, 2011)

european arcana heart 3 will be out on the 30th of june also limited edition


----------



## bbq sauce (May 18, 2011)

PSN is back. Reactivate thread!


----------



## Raven Rider (May 21, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> european arcana heart 3 will be out on the 30th of june also limited edition




I just might buy the european version then.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 21, 2011)

zen united's webshop though pre-orders are not up yet as far as I know.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 26, 2011)

aaaand I just preordered




zen united

you are FUCKING awesome.

international shipping only 500 going to be made.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2011)

Been playig AH3 today and I was just wondering what kind of strategies are there when you fight parace in score attack?


----------



## Esura (May 26, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> aaaand I just preordered
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That shit is like $90. Fuck that....I was going to get the regular LE one, but even thats a bit much for me. I guess I'll get the regular Euro one.

Euro shit is expensive...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 26, 2011)

lol 

its a uber rare edition anyway. wouldn't be suprised if the japanese oppai version was the same or more.

for me it was a no brainer

got the BB: CS fan edition

now I am getting the AH3 fan edition.

and the american AH3 the moment PSN store is back online.

lol buying too many versions of the same game


----------



## bbq sauce (May 26, 2011)

90 bucks FFFFF

I want that shit pretty bad.. but I don't wanna pay 90 for the art book and boobie mouse pad. Owning a boobie mouse pad is pretty sadlife, too.. lol


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 2, 2011)

Stores back up. 


I finally got AH3.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 3, 2011)

Everyone else go buy it!

BUY BUY BUY


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Everyone else go buy it!
> 
> BUY BUY BUY



Bought it. Rocking with Akane, Weiss, and Heart.


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Bought it. Rocking with Akane, Weiss, and *Heart*.



Why you be stealin' mai waifu mang!? 








Note...I don't have a fucking waifu...throwing that out there. Its bad enough people think I'm a weeaboo here...


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 5, 2011)

I be using Lilica, Scharlachrot, and Heart.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 5, 2011)

Heart is mai waifu, actually.


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

Go back to Scharlachot boi. Trying to steal another man's bitch mayn!?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Go back to Scharlachot boi. Trying to steal another man's bitch mayn!?



I always played Heart. I just dropped Scharl after a while because she was boring to me.


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I always played Heart. I just dropped Scharl after a while because she was boring to me.


You was losing with Scharlachrot was ya?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 5, 2011)

Nah, I actually took more lumps making complete switch to Heart than staying with Scharl. ;-;


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 5, 2011)

Who's the grappler up in this bitch??


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Who's the grappler up in this bitch??



Kira, the loli in the water ball.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 5, 2011)

I kinda think as zenia a more of a grappler than kira.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah I was playing with Zenia for a grip and I clicked with her immediately, lol...I'll try out the Water hoe tho...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 6, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I kinda think as zenia a more of a grappler than kira.



Zenia is a pressure character, Kira is definitely the grab character. I mean.. she has a command grab, but, she's in no way more the grappler character than Kira.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone want to play this game tonight?

I'll probably be on trolling ranked with my Wind Elsa. Hit me up if you wanna run games.

psn: bbqsaucejrz


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

What time you playing EST? Cause I'm off tonight.

And whats up with everyone using Elsa now!?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

I should get this game already. But i heard there was a limited release and i hate hunting around for games. I wish these companies would learn how to market.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't fuck with PSN so um....yeah....guess i'll never get to play it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> What time you playing EST? Cause I'm off tonight.
> 
> And whats up with everyone using Elsa now!?



Likely around 830-9

Elsa da gawd~


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 10, 2011)

sorry Esura

I ended up getting AE and the DL took an hour, so I ended up just fucking with that.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I don't fuck with PSN so um....yeah....guess i'll never get to play it.


Import the Euro version. 



bbq sauce said:


> Likely around 830-9
> 
> Elsa da gawd~


830-9?

What the fuck kind of matchup is that!?



bbq sauce said:


> sorry Esura
> 
> I ended up getting AE and the DL took an hour, so I ended up just fucking with that.


No problem. I'm not fucking with AE though until retail. Not fucking with PSN Store anymore after AH3 and this whole PSN shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 10, 2011)

You aren't missing anything.. 'cept dive kicks..


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't understand Ono's logic in making the game purposely unbalanced...that may be the dumbest shit I've ever seen in the industry.

Super was already somewhat balanced..a bit. All you needed to do was buff up the lower tiered characters a bit, keep the top ones the same...and boom. Now its 3S all over again...but with Fei Long.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, guess i'll try to import the euro version.



Esura said:


> I don't understand Ono's logic in making the game purposely unbalanced...that may be the dumbest shit I've ever seen in the industry.
> 
> Super was already somewhat balanced..a bit. All you needed to do was buff up the lower tiered characters a bit, keep the top ones the same...and boom.



Just more Ono fucking up Street Fighter.



> Now its 3S all over again...but with Fei Long.



Well that was the first Street Fighter game he worked on.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

so guys

I finally got the american version


COME AT ME BROS.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2011)

Vegitto.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2011)

So I finally got the game. 

I suck though. D;


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

I got my new PS3 today so I'm back online. Hit me up on my PSN if you want to play. It is Esura.

I suck as well, although I have been neglecting this game prior to my PS3 blowing up for MvC3 and Alice. You'd think someone who played this game before it even came out in the US would be good at this game...

We can learn together. Oh, and bbq is good at this game.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2011)

Alright, Esura. Hit me up; SalamanderKnight.

We can probably play over the weekend.

EDIT: Can someone explain to me the beast thing you choose after selecting a character? I choose the Arcana of Fire just because fire is my favorite element. lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 15, 2011)

Arcana choice is based on play style, match ups and character.

Generally Love and Flower/Blossoms are good on ANY character in any match up and can suit any style of play. The two fastest Burst regens in the game, great modifiers, excellent spacing and oki specials and flower's counter hit resistance is invaluable. No real weakness to either of these arcanas, however they're pretty cut and dry, nothing really fancy or cool to them. Just very solid.


Thunder/Lightning is good for aggressive and semi passive styles of play for certain chars and certain match ups. It's only real  downfall is match up dependent - characters like Scharl and Kira, who do a lot of things that ignore clash (Schar's chains, Kira's jE, or anyone in Plant using well placed vines) or just flat out beat you for charging E attacks (Kira command grab) mean that forcing clashes is useless. The regen time on bursts is kind of slow, too. It is still my personal favorite arcana. 

Plant/Nature can be good for most characters, though some see more benefits from it than others.. For example Scharl(chain bitch) gets great benefits from it. She already is going to die fast no matter what, so plant's low health modifier is no big issue, meanwhile she gains meterless hit confirms from near max distance chains. Whereas Weiss's game generally does not benefit from it other than not burning meter to combo, which, in this game is not a big issue as the meter once gained, regenerates quickly (and for free).. and it generally does nothing for options to safely equip the sword.
Plant is really good for countering clash based play from thunder (vine ignores clash frames) and also sets up unblockables and vine is +11 on block(!!). Be wary though, it cuts your max health by quite a bit.

Wind is another very solid choice. Both for passive and aggressive players. The extra mobility in double air dash/or triple jump is great for air spacing/footsies, adds damage to your combo via triple jump extension, and also lets you combo meterlessly by allowing you to jump cancel E moves. (basically confirm into 2E, jump cancel then immediately home after them for an air combo[this also applies to your pressure game, as E moves, espcially partly charges ones, generally carry high blockstun and high recovery. Jump cancelling them lets you cut the recovery and keep the pressure on). It has one of the faster EFC regens as well. It's main weakness is its low modifiers both on health and damage output.

Time is a more advanced arcana, but, it offers decent zoning tools, and probably the best okizeme in the game. Infinite Light (time super that freezes them in place) as a combo ender gives you ridiculous amount of time to hit them with a knockdown move, land, and put down time clones with charged E attacks or timeball (some set ups give both!). Time ball when set up properly is probably the best meterless oki tool in the game. when waking up into it, they're forced to block for a good deal of time, so you basically can get any high low mix up you want.. And 2E clone gives some characters very threatening left/right mix up for a meterless air combo that usually runs the infinite light set up back for another mix ups. The downside is time's meter management. It has the absolute slowest Burst regen time in the game. If you burst you will be with our your force guage for quite some time. Meaning that if you want to combo into IL often times you will have to burn two meters, opposed to using an EF combo + meter to set up IL. Burning two stocks limits your options on oki, as having at most one stock left, your only means of getting another IL set up is to do time clone mix up, or to sacrifice damage for the oki. The other weakness is time's 6D. Any combos that use a 6D homing cancel will have to be modified to suit time's 6D teleport. And if your main bnb with out EF involes a 6D homing cancel, you will have hard time getting damage if you burst.

The other arcanas have their uses, but are more character specific. For example -

Fire is ridiculously strong for Elsa, as it gives her inescapable, unblockable resets. Fully charged E moves are unblockable in fire, opposed to causing guard crussh. With communio, she can nail in place and set up a full charge E attack that hits you directly as you leave the hitstun of the communio. Due to the way the sytem works in Arcana Heart there is a 2 frame window where your character can not act after leaving hit or block stun, but, is not technically considered to be in either state. In other words, with good timing and execution you can set up the nail, hit them with the unblockable, combo them while your communio is in cool down, get it back by the end of the combo, and run back the unblockable.
Don't worry though, if you just want casual netplay, of all the fire elsa's I've played, only one could consistently time the unblockables, just hold 4D during the communio set up and you'll dodge the unblockable, leaving them wide open for a punish.

Darkness is great with Kamui and Akane. Both characters have an unsafe 'power up' type special that Darkness' super and specials help make safe. Akane has set ups for very hard to block left/right mix ups with the super and her teleports. And Kamui's combos all generate hard knockdowns, into dark's super that lead for dangerous 50/50s.

Metal is a very solid choice for Kira. However I rarely see it on anyone else.. Some arcanas are actually almost never used. Some because the above mentioned arcanas (love/flower/plant/thunder/wind) all do similar things, but, better, and some because they down right suck (holy/sacred).

 is a good place to talk about the game and find competition for netplay or even locally with real people.

 the wiki page is filled tons of info for all characters, arcanas, and system data. An invaluable tool for learning this game.

I hope you enjoy the game, and show all your friends! this game needs more players. ^^

my PSN is bbqsaucejrz add me if you wanna netplay sometime.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, I started using Heart Aino with Arcana of Fire. Is that any good?


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Well, I started using Heart Aino with Arcana of Fire. Is that any good?



I have no clue to be honest. I've just been sticking with Love and Thunder for her.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 15, 2011)

Regular old Heart is strong in general before you add an arcana, and she is ABLE to function with just about any arcana, but, some are really not optimal.. Like, you could win with it, but, you'd do better with a different one.. If you want my opinion, Fire Heart doesn't really sync.

For one, fire's explosions when EF is active mess up her EF combos, rather than improving them. After knockdown, fire's projectiles really don't improve your oki.. they make ok spacing tools and are decent cover for moving forward, but, other arcana's give better oki while giving equally good tools to control space/cover her movement (flower, love). And she doesn't take any advantage from Fire's full charged E unblockable properties.

Heart's best arcana choice is between love/thunder/flower/and sometimes plant for certain match ups.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the advice.


----------

